# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  قصر رئيس الوزراء الفلسطيني اسماعيل هنية

## آلجوري

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  




*قصر رئيس الوزراء الفلسطيني اسماعيل هنية*  





*الذي دخلت كاميرا الجزيرة توك منزله* *في غزة سابقا* 






*وتجولت في أروقته فور الحسم العسكري* 






*وقد نقلت لكم ذلك عبر تقرير أعددته حينها* 






*كانت المصادفة حين دعتني مجموعة من الصحفيات* 


*للذهاب إلى منزله لتهنئته بالعيد* 






*وافقت بعد تردد فأعلم أن المكان لاشك مزدحم بالمهنئين* 






*وهذا ماحدث بالفعل ، الأمر الذي اضطرنا إلى الذهاب* *إلى منزله لإلقاء التحية على زوجته وأهل بيته* *الذي لايمكن أن يتخيل القارئ بساطة وسعة صدرهم* *في استقبالنا وعند الدخول لا أخفيكم مدى الصدمة* *التي تلقيتها عند رؤية منزل هنية ، رئيس حكومتين متتاليتين* *من الداخل* 






*جلسنا على فراش أرضي بسيط* 


*أسوة بالنبي الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم* 


*نتحدث مع أهل بيته* 


*بعد أن قدموا لنا عصير الخروب* 






*أثار هذا المشهد ذاكرتي التي تاهت بمنزل الرئيس أبو مازن* *والذي تعبت من المسير به والتنقل بين غرفه* *مع مفارقة أنه منزل مهجور لا يسكنه الرئيس* 






*أما منزل هنية فيسكنه أبناؤه حتى المتزوجين* 






*وأنا خارجة وأودع زوجته ونساء أبنائه* 


*بعد حديث ليس طويل ، لكنه ممتع* 


*استأذنتهم بالتقاط بعض الصور فقالت لي زوجة ابنه البكر* 


*تجولي كما شئت فما في شيء مخبئ* 


*وبالطبع أسعفتني كاميرتي التي التقطت* 


*بعض الصور السريعة لما رأيت ، أترككم معها* 




*فداء المدهون ـ الجزيرة توك ـ غزة* 






*صورة لقصر رئيس الوزراء الفلسطيني إسماعيل هنية* *وهو ينظر من شرفة قصره الى الناس والصحفيين* 


**





*وهذه الصور من داخل القصر*



























*ما رأيكم في قصره ؟؟* 




*أليس عظيما لأنه لم يبنى بأموال ودماء الشعوب* 
*أليس عظيما لأنه قصر لمجاهد مستعد للشهادة* 
*أليس عظيما لأنه غير مبني بأموال النفط والبنوك* 







 



من منا منزله أجمل من منزله ...!!! ... وأباؤنا لم يحلموا لمجرد الحلم بالوزارة يوما .. .. جوري

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

قال تعالى{من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه فمنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر وما بدلوا تبديلا ليجزي الله الصادقين بصدقهم ويعذب المنافقين إن شاء أو يتوب عليهم إن الله كان غفوراً رحيما}.. الأحزاب الآيات 23 – 24.

----------


## keana

اروع انسان بحياتي شفته هذا جد انسان

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_قال تعالى{من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه فمنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر وما بدلوا تبديلا ليجزي الله الصادقين بصدقهم ويعذب المنافقين إن شاء أو يتوب عليهم إن الله كان غفوراً رحيما}.. الأحزاب الآيات 23 – 24._


 صدق الله العظيم ... 

فعلا يا احمد قد صدق ما عاهد الله عليه  ... 

مرورك أسعدني ..

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana  
_اروع انسان بحياتي شفته هذا جد انسان_


 بل الروعة تستحي أن تثصف له ... هو انسان أكثر من رائع ... هو ندرة نبحث عنهم في هذا الزمان 

شكرا keana

----------


## mylife079

شكرا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

فعلاً...

انسانٌ رائع و مناضل

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_شكرا_ 


 عفوا ..  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_فعلاً...

انسانٌ رائع و مناضل
_


 الله يكون معه ويثيته .. 

شكرا لمرورك  :Smile:

----------


## Tiem

بطل استقلال منتظر منذ ما تركنا صلاح الدين ........................
بمقاومته كانت غزة اليوم والتي ستكون باذن الله  فلسطين الغد
اللهم انصر كل مستضعف في كل مكان يارب العالمين
تقبل تحياتي ومروري على القصر العظيم وارزقنا زيارة قصره في الفردوس الاعلى
تيم

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Tiem  
_بطل استقلال منتظر منذ ما تركنا صلاح الدين ........................
بمقاومته كانت غزة اليوم والتي ستكون باذن الله فلسطين الغد
اللهم انصر كل مستضعف في كل مكان يارب العالمين
تقبل تحياتي ومروري على القصر العظيم وارزقنا زيارة قصره في الفردوس الاعلى
تيم
_


 اللهم آمين .. سعدت بمرورك تيم : :Smile:

----------


## Evil

والله ما فيه اروع ... مشكوره

----------


## ملكة الليل

جوري لك تحية مملوءه بالأحترام 
فأنت ذات قلب رائع وحساس
هاذا اجمل قصر كون انه يسكن فيه رئيس الوزراء اسماعيل هنيه,
هاذا قصر البطوله,,
هاذا قصر العزه,,
هاذا قصر الرجوله,,
ياليت البشريه تفهم الحقيقة 
وتعرف من هو اسماعيل هنيه,,
فهنيا لأمة فيها مثل هنيه..
وهنيا لشعب سكن فيها هنيه...

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

*أليس عظيما لأنه لم يبنى بأموال ودماء الشعوب* 
*أليس عظيما لأنه قصر لمجاهد مستعد للشهادة* 
*أليس عظيما لأنه غير مبني بأموال النفط والبنوك* 

اعظم من الخيال
كم اعتز بهذا الشخص
كم انه رائع
ليس لشيء
بل لانه من قادة المقاومه

نعم استمروا يا ابطال

----------


## nawayseh

اللهم لاعيش الاعيش الآخرة
مشكووووووره

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

*[align=center]* 
*لأنه لم يبنى بأموال ودماء الشعوب 
*
* لأنه قصر لمجاهد مستعد للشهادة 
لأنه غير مبني بأموال النفط والبنوك* 
 :SnipeR (62): 


*[/align]*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

ما في بعد البساطة .. 
اسماعيل هنية رجل رائع بكل معنى الكلمة..
الله يجمعنا معه بالجنات .. امين ..
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
يا أهلا بكم ...  :Smile: 

الله يجعلنا ويجعله من أصحاب القصور ... لكن ليس هنا ... بالجنه  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]



[align=center][/align]أدام الله تلك الإبتسامة التي يطل ذاك البطل فيها الينا

والله انو أجمل قصر شفته

أضف الى ذلك قصور الجنة بإذن الله
جمعنا الله ورسولنا الكريم وإياه فيها آمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> أدام الله تلك الإبتسامة التي يطل ذاك البطل فيها الينا
> 
> والله انو أجمل قصر شفته
> 
> أضف الى ذلك قصور الجنة بإذن الله
> جمعنا الله ورسولنا الكريم وإياه فيها آمين يا رب العالمين


 

آمين يا رب العالمين ..

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
اللهم آميـــــــــــــن 
[/align]

----------


## نقاء الروح

اللهم كن معهم وانصرهم 
بنظري هو أعظم الرجال وقائد أمة بامتياز 
سبحان الله من كانت الدنيا أخر همه
اللهم ارزقنا الجنة واياه بصحبة النبي المصطفى 
لا كلمة تفيكي الشكر جوري

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*أليس عظيما لأنه لم يبنى بأموال ودماء الشعوب* 
*أليس عظيما لأنه قصر لمجاهد مستعد للشهادة* 
*أليس عظيما لأنه غير مبني بأموال النفط والبنوك* 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ملكة الليل

> [align=center][/align]
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center][/align]أدام الله تلك الإبتسامة التي يطل ذاك البطل فيها الينا
> 
> والله انو أجمل قصر شفته
> 
> أضف الى ذلك قصور الجنة بإذن الله
> جمعنا الله ورسولنا الكريم وإياه فيها آمين يا رب العالمين





آمين يارببارك الله فيك (هدوء عاصف) على هذه الكلمات الرائعة

----------

